# Outdoor movie projectors



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Who's got em?

I'm thinking about hanging a retractable screen from my fiberglass awning and getting a cheap projector in order to sit out nights and watch TV/Movies out on the deck.

Would love to hear some ideas and reviews!


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Mine is indoors.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=96


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I'd get carried away by the sand gnats and mosquitos when the weather warms up, otherwise I'd love to have an outdoor entertaining area.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

So, I wound up getting a $60 pull down screen and $60 projector and I'm loving it. The picture quality isn't bad at all. Been sitting out nightly watching TV on the Fire Stick, concerts, movies..


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks good to me from here!


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

An outside HD projector is on my want list because I want to set it up to watch the main boxing matches. I am thinking some speakers and a quality projector would do well when watching a boxing match and having family over.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks good from here too.

I bought a 'business' type projector(XGA-1024x768) off of CL for $60 and it came with a spare lamp. It's good enough for me. Mine is inside.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Someday I'll likely upgrade to a better projector but hey... this thing works great for now.


----------

